# Foxpro for Halloween?



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

So with halloween near I've been thinking of scaring the you know what out of kids with the fighting racoons sound on my firestorm. Has anyone done this before? And if so what were the results, was it worth it? I'm thining it could be a fun night.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't done halloween but I've coyote howls and yips on mine just to freak the neighbors out... and it worked so well one neighbor said he saw the coyote that was doing the howling. Of course being a good neighbor i never told him what was really happening.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you want to freak them out try the grizz roar followed by an elk bugle


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Kids never knock on my door so I never get the chance to!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt perhaps you should rent or barrow a flat near the city.

Personally I like the bob cat in heat followed by the raccoon fight.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm happy they don't bother to be honest Brian.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That sounds like fun ! I could see Don doing this one too !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am after all a cheeky git.....right Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes you are indeed Don.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to be Don neighbor


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As soon as I read the post title, I figured someones gonna have fun---and some "NOT".lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I would like to be Don neighbor


You'd soon tire of my pranks....they always do...My last neighbor did after I kept unscrewing his outside light bulbs... he figured they were bad and was going to throw them out, I said that was a waste and he showed me he had two large boxes full of them that he had gotten for free. So every couple of days I'd go over and steal at least one of them(he had three out front) and put it in a box. I'd see him out replacing them and he would always laugh and say that the stupid fool was stealing his free light bulbs and laugh even louder. I just kept taking them and putting them in my box. (the wife was pissed... he's gonna hate us she said) After a few months of this he came over and rang my door bell and said I had to come over and see what he had...Three more boxes of free bulbs...Come to find out his brother Paul(his name was Kevin... and they were Asian and no one in the family spoke much english but Kevin and Paul LOL kevin and Paul HAHAHA go figure) would get them for him ... Paul had a business wher he went to businesses and changed all the lights out at once. Soo anyhow now Kevin has three boxes in his garage and almost two in mine. The day we moved I took them over and put them on his door step, rang the bell and ran over to my place and hid... He was yelling some really cool cuss words and laughing real loud the whole family had to come see them... I wish i wasn't laughing so hard I might have remembered them. I went back there today to see some other neighbors and took his bulbs again.. this time I wrote him a ransom note with my phone number.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> As soon as I read the post title, I figured someones gonna have fun---and some "NOT".lol.


I'm planning on having some fun!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The " Life of Don"

I wonder, has anyone ever got one over on you ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh Don thats great!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the morning laugh Don ! BUAHHHH


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I wonder, has anyone ever got one over on you ??


Yeah ...My Mom told me i was cute...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one YD, now I know where to come for light bulbs!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kevin called me late last night I really had him going. I told him I was gonna keep stealing his bulbs until he quit letting his dog bark nonstop(he doesn't own a dog)then hung up. He tried to call back but i didn't answer.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Kevin must be doing his nut!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...I have to laugh also Don. Now you are going to have to do somthing else. Perhaps a stuffed toy dog and set it on his porch or padio.

I ended up using my fox pro. I used the bob cat in heat mostly and elk buggle also. Many of the kids would vear around our house. I had one little 5 year old boy telling me I had a big cat hiding in my shrubs. The neighbor kinda of a know it all nosy one came looking around as I watched out the window..I would turn it off when she came close. Then as she walked away back on again and she would come back.

The young neighbors accross the street had a good laugh with it too. They were sitting out on thier porch handing out candy dressed up.

Had a few screems from girls, waiting till they were right next to the bush and turn it on.

Next year...up on the telephone pole.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

well mine was not as fun as expected. only 1 kid and his mom had to carry him so I could not bring myself to do it. I guess this new neighborhood is a good one if you dont like halloween. Glad someone got some good use out of thier FP.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah ...My Mom told me i was cute...


I hate to Break it to ya, She was just being Nice!!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know ! She's a prankster.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Pulled a fast one on you Don.

I guess you come by it naturally


----------

